# Solved: Shut down with Ms Dos



## Watt4u (Jun 1, 2012)

please Im new to Ms dos and Ill like to know how to shutdown(after a specific time e.g after ten minutes of giving the command) with dos command.I'll very much appreciate a helpful answer....window 7 ultimate, hp 635


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Windows 7 does not have dos. MSDOS was an actual operating system. What you see in 32 bit versions of Windows based on the NT kernel is a command line Interpreter. On 64 bit versions you can no longer even run native dos or 16 bit programs.

If you open the cmd prompt and type: *Shutdown /?* you will see there is an option to shutdown the computer after so many seconds.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Watt4u said:


> e.g after ten minutes of giving the command


Ten minutes would just about fit in. The shutdown command can have any delay from 1 to 600 seconds, but no more than that.


----------



## Watt4u (Jun 1, 2012)

thanks, I typed shutdown /t 100 in the command prompt but all I got was an error report. please help


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

> an error report


 ?

For the command "shutdown.exe", the "t" switch can have any value from 0 to 315360000 (or 10 years).


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Watt4u said:


> thanks, I typed shutdown /t 100 in the command prompt but all I got was an error report. please help


Sorry. I am not omniscient. Do you mind telling us what this error is.


----------



## Watt4u (Jun 1, 2012)

thank you everybody,it has been solved but that has invented another PROBLEM, after the shutdown /s /t xx command my computer shutdown and I cant put it on again. I DONT KNOW how to bring it back to life


----------



## Watt4u (Jun 1, 2012)

Please HELP


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It should start normally. *Squashman* is far from the only one in the forum to have lived a life deprived of omniscience.

How you shut down has nothing to do with the problem. If it won't start at all, the power supply is a good place to start.

But we don't really have a clue what is happening because you are keeping it all such a secret.


----------



## Watt4u (Jun 1, 2012)

thank you all for your nice comments. its back on.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Pretty sure this was all a PEBKAC error.


----------

